# Switch/wiring help



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I recently put a winch in and only used the winch controller to use it. I was holding off putting an in-dash switch until I could get a cool LED one. I found it at OTRATTW . com, but I'm not sure which switch model to get. 

This is the one I want, but I'm not sure what I need, A SINGLE POLE, DOUBLE THROW or A DOUBLE POLE, DOUBLE THROW.









OTRATTW

Also, how do I know it will fit in my dash? Its for a 2014 Ranger 800.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Either one will work as long as its double throw.. ie.. two directions for the pole to be positioned to. As for size..who knows. Maybe find the manufacturer's web site and get some dominations on the switch


----------

